# Random first post - shipping skis



## ldj226 (Oct 16, 2013)

Very random and weird post but you never know someone might be able to help.

Background. I live in Brisbane, Australia but am going on a 9 months backbacking trip around central and south America from March 2014. my friends are heading to Japan from UK and I'm going to meet them in Japan for a weeks skiing (Last week of Feb)before flying Toyko to LA and go off backpacking. Since we aren't returning to Australia before our trip I wondered if anyone could recommend a cheap way of getting 1 ski bag and 1 snowboard bag back to Brisbane, Australia. As I definitely don't want to backpack around all of south america with them.

I got an air freight quote and it was as much as my flight would be to Japan. I have used Black Cat around Japan before but I don't seem to be able to do much internationally with them so I thought I would see if anyone could recommend any company or options?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

